# Name That Lounge!!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the suggestions are in - time to vote!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> the suggestions are in - time to vote!!


What are the suggestions and how do we vote?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> What are the suggestions and how do we vote?


hang on - the poll will appear in a min!!

I hope

eta - YES!!! there it is!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

2 votes in.................


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Can we only vote once?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Can we only vote once?



Yes! Only once, I tried! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Not AV then?



> WHAT IS ALTERNATIVE VOTE?
> Voters rank candidates in order of preference and anyone getting more than 50% in the first round is elected.
> If that doesn't happen, the candidate with the fewest votes is eliminated and their second choices allocated to the remaining candidates
> This process continues until a winner emerges


Thing is, I'm torn between two


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Not AV then?
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, I'm torn between two


And I'm torn between three! Can't see me having the same trouble with the town hall elections next month!


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Sido la de las urnas. 

Voto emitido.

Gracias.:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andmac said:


> Sido la de las urnas.
> 
> Voto emitido.
> 
> Gracias.:clap2:


La Tasca seems to be the most popular at the moment


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My vote's in!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My vote's in!


mine went in earlier - looks like it will be called La Tasca


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

What does BBYOBB mean?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> What does BBYOBB mean?


that was a Pesky suggestion - Bob's Bring Your Own Bottle Bar - I think


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> La Tasca seems to be the most popular at the moment


But with three furlongs to go wonkey donkey in the sheep skin nose band is beginning to make progress. And there's rumours in the paddock that La Tasca may be subjected to a doping test if it wins. And a late entry in the race, Donkey Jote (J pronounced as an H in Spanish ), is there still time


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> But with three furlongs to go wonkey donkey in the sheep skin nose band is beginning to make progress. And there's rumours in the paddock that La Tasca may be subjected to a doping test if it wins. And a late entry in the race, Donkey Jote (J pronounced as an H in Spanish ), is there still time


I would have voted for Donkey Jote:spit:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that was a Pesky suggestion - Bob's Bring Your Own Bottle Bar - I think


¡Correcto!

I also put forward the fastly becoming popular Wonkey Donkey (with sheep skin nose band). Jockey's colours are Med blue and white I believe. What are the origen's of Wonkey Donkey, I wonder?

Anyway, I didn't vote for either of those silly suggestions!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> . What are the origen's of Wonkey Donkey, I wonder?



Woah! Just looked it up!

 IMPO we do not want a bar called wonky/ wonkey donkey


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Woah! Just looked it up!
> 
> IMPO we do not want a bar called wonky/ wonkey donkey


Eek and double-eek - we most definitely don't!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Eek and double-eek - we most definitely don't!


Wonkey Donkey seems most appropriate  

And with two furlongs to go the jockey club suggest Wonkey with sheepskin noseband :deadhorse: changes his name to Donkey Jote II as some members look shocked. 

Chat room has been pulled up and BBYOBB has had a lack of money in the market- where's Bob??? You'd have thought he would have had a schilling each way !!! 

The crowd go mad :lock1:

La Tasca on steroids still leads - looks like the filly may hang on. And as they enter the final furlong over to ********** for the closing stages


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Wonkey Donkey seems most appropriate


Explain yourself nigele2 - or on second thoughts, perhaps those explanations are best kept to yourself...

And what's with the dirt campaign on La Tasca??!!

PS. I've just got it! Donkey Jote!! Love it!!
A re vote is demanded!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Explain yourself nigele2 - or on second thoughts, perhaps those explanations are best kept to yourself...
> 
> And what's with the dirt campaign on La Tasca??!!
> 
> ...


I would have voted for Donkey Jote too

but he was stuck in the stalls so disqualified


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I would have voted for Donkey Jote too
> 
> but he was stuck in the stalls so disqualified


Why aren't Dubai and Britain, for example, getting their own lounge???

Is it because we are make a lot of noise in Spain ? ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Why aren't Dubai and Britain, for example, getting their own lounge???
> 
> Is it because we are make a lot of noise in Spain ? ?


afaik, every country is

maybe they just decided not to have either a fancy name or a poll to decide it..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's a great idea, as so many threads where people are just asking for information quickly turn into long involved debates with people expressing their opinions. That must be frustrating/offputting for the ones who just want the information, especially if they are newbies, and you can't have stickies for everything.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I think it's a great idea, as so many threads where people are just asking for information quickly turn into long involved debates with people expressing their opinions. That must be frustrating/offputting for the ones who just want the information, especially if they are newbies, and you can't have stickies for everything.



It'll still happen I'll bet! We'll get chatting and......... I s'pose the mods will have to unravel it all and put the "off topic" stuff in the new lounge YAY!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> It'll still happen I'll bet! We'll get chatting and......... I s'pose the mods will have to unravel it all and put the "off topic" stuff in the new lounge YAY!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have been off topic most of my life - according to me ex wives, and the current one, come to think of it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

so _La Tasca_??

unless we have have a last minute flurry of voting


----------

